# Homing Pigeons in MI



## Hez01 (Aug 11, 2008)

I currently have 4 homing pigeons living in my garage. I started to build a loft for them in our 8' x 16' shed. My husband put a stop to that when he got home from work today. He doesn't want "dirty pigeons crapping all over the house". 
These pigeons were rescued from a man who uses them to train his dogs to hunt. My husband thought I acquired them to train our bird dog---he obviously learned the truth when he came home to find me building roosts in the shed  
There are two pigeons that stick pretty close together. I think they may be a pair  Twiggy is brown/white/tan speckly and her mate, Einstein, is white with a gray colllar. Madge is brownish and the other one, Pretty, is black with purply/green tint to his/her feathers. These two do not appear to be paired up. Out of the first pair, I am fairly certain that Einstein is the male because he does the strutting and is very vocal. 
I also have a 50# bag of pigeon feed to go with.
[email protected]


----------



## Hez01 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm147/hjfoulke/IMG_2760.jpg

Here is a link to a photo. The four in front are the pidgies that are left. The fat one sitting on the water dish, along with the one you can't see behind the black one in the front, are the only two who didn't return when I let them loose.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where in MI are you? 
Sorry to hear your husband feels the way he does. If he gave them a chance, he might change his mind.
Anyway, let us know where you are and maybe we've got a member that's somewhere close that can help you out.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck finding them a home, they appear to be rollers.


----------



## Hez01 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm located in southern MI near Ohio and Indiana. I'm willing to drive to meet someone.
Rollers...? I guess I need to read a little.
Yep, my hubby won't give them a chance. In fact, he kicked them out of the garage tonight, but I'm hoping they'll go into the shed since I left the door open with a food trail to it. We'll see. Right now they're perched on the roof of the garage.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, if they stay on the roof tonite at least they will be safe from the raccoons, feral cats and rats, ... all they have to worry about is the owls. Tomorrow they will have to dodge the raptors in the neighborhood, but maybe they will find a tree where they can hide. Let's hope there is anything left to adopt out if we can find a kind soul in the vicinity of Mich/Ind/ohio borders. How about it members ..... anybody near there???


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hez,
I'm pming and e-mailing you.

-Hilly


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hilly, great to see you here. Hope you can help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Hez,
> I'm pming and e-mailing you.
> 
> -Hilly


Good job, Hilly!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

let me know what happens with these birds not sure how far I am for you but if they need somewere to go I think I can take them ever if its just to keep them safe and find them a good place. I just got a pm from someone to look at your post so just let me know. i live by detroit, warren there abouts.


----------



## Hez01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for helping me sleep sooooo well Little Bird...since there's absolutely nothing I can do about my husband's decision. He just left for work so I opened the garage door.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hez...I sent private messages to several members, in your general area, last night to see if they will help. I see that two of them have already responded, so now we do need you to contain the birds, follow up with our members, get these birds out of your place and where they need to be to remain safe. 
We all want these birds to be safe. All the help and kindness you extend to them will be returned to you many times over.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Hez for doing whatever you can to save these birds - they sure are beautiful  Hopefully they'll come back into your garage while your husband's at work and they can get relocated before he knows it  

Thanks for caring enough to do this!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*i'm in,*

if they're still around. i'm on the west side of cleveland - just a hop skip and a jump [when pigeons are concerned!]
if you still need help, i'm available!
~~~lizz and trooper!


----------

